# Gesetz ohne Wirkung - Stern online 16.12.2010



## Hippo (16 Dezember 2010)

*               Gesetz ohne Wirkung:               Illegale Telefonwerbung boomt    *

            Noch immer klagen Zehntausende  Verbraucher über illegale Telefonwerbung - obwohl die Bundesregierung  2009 die Gesetze verschärft hat. Oft sind die Anrufe nicht nur  nervtötend, sondern kosten auch viel Geld. Wie man sich wehren kann. 

    weiter hier >>> Gesetz ohne Wirkung: Illegale Telefonwerbung boomt - Panorama | STERN.DE


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gesetz ohne Wirkung - Stern online 16.12.2010*

Der Ermittlungs- und Fahndungsdruck gegen die Wiener Gewinnbimmelmafia hat durchaus Erfolge gebracht. Bei Antispam.de merken wir an den Zugriffszahlen im Telefonspam-Unterforum sehr deutlich, dass durch die Durchsuchungen und Festnahmen der Werbeterror ein Stück weit nachgelassen hat. Die Gesetzesnovelle vom letzten Jahr hatte dagegen so gut wie keinen Effekt.

Der Ermittlungsdruck sollte deutlich intensiviert werden, und das deutsche Verbraucherrecht braucht eigentlich zwingend endlich eine staatliche Wettbewerbsbehörde, die - wie das überall im Ausland üblich ist - Sanktionen gegen unlauter arbeitende Werbefirmen verhängen könnte. Das aber ist in Deutschland politisch nicht durchsetzbar. Die Libertinage im Wettbewerbsrecht mit dem schwachsinnigen, nur in Deutschland so existierenden Unterlassungsklagerecht ist eine heilige Kuh, die nicht angetastet wird.


----------



## Heiko (25 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gesetz ohne Wirkung - Stern online 16.12.2010*



Hippo schrieb:


> *               Gesetz ohne Wirkung:               Illegale Telefonwerbung boomt    *
> 
> Noch immer klagen Zehntausende  Verbraucher über illegale Telefonwerbung - obwohl die Bundesregierung  2009 die Gesetze verschärft hat. Oft sind die Anrufe nicht nur  nervtötend, sondern kosten auch viel Geld. Wie man sich wehren kann.
> 
> weiter hier >>> Gesetz ohne Wirkung: Illegale Telefonwerbung boomt - Panorama | STERN.DE


Ich bin überrascht.

Mist, wo waren gleich die Ironietags?


----------

